# Need help finding a composer and piece.



## musicgforce001 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well i hope you guys are familiar with Yngiwe Malmsteen(if that is how you spell it). He perforemed a guitar piece called trilogy suite op. 5 and i swear i heard this by a composer somewhere. If a composer did perform something similar to this then please let me know.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

In common with many metal musicians short of enough original imagination of their own, Malmsteen is not averse to modelling his music very closely on classical pieces sometimes. All of _Trilogy _is by Malmsteen himself, but some of it resembles extracts from Bach toccatas occasionally (eg in the outer sections of _Trilogy_).

No-one has ever introduced Mr Malmsteen to the concept 'less is more'. I find his constant noodling and playing as many notes as possible per second very wearing. In the end it simply means NOTHING.


----------



## musicgforce001 (Mar 11, 2011)

I understand about what you have to say about malmsteen, but i never asked you to critique his work. I myself am a guitar player and i hope to achieve this sensless noodling because even though he has no technique and most poeple that i know of that listen to classical hate him, i don't. Aside from that, you mentioned Bach; I wonder if Bach did perform a piece that sounded like trilogy op. 5 from Malmsteen at around 0:40-1:06 area. The original question stated this already. I would also like to know if there are any other classical pieces that are very similar to Verdi's Dies Irae.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

musicgforce001 said:


> I would also like to know if there are any other classical pieces that are very similar to Verdi's Dies Irae.


Well, Verdi's _Dies Irae_ is very similar to the _Dies Irae_ that he borrowed from, namely Berlioz'. (You know, of course, that the Dies Irae is one section of the Requiem mass, right?)


----------



## musicgforce001 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes i understand but what i meant was that if there were any songs as dramatic or as epic as this one. I like how powerful and how it uses the choir and i really couldn't find anything that uses a choir as much as this song.


----------

